# Princess Beatrice and Miss Pia Maria



## twyla

Washed, dried and clipped

very Flooffy


----------



## zooeysmom

So pretty and clean! How are you and the girls doing?


----------



## twyla

ZM, thank you.

The girls and I miss Flower, Pia and Bea have been sleeping on Flower's favorite blanket, I've been taking them for extra walks this past week and today we went to two pet stores for sniff-a-rama fun.


----------



## zooeysmom

Oh, that's so sweet :love2: I bet they are loving that extra special time with you right now.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

The girls look great, and I'm glad to hear everyone is keeping their spirits up!


----------



## Mfmst

The girls look plenty pampered and pretty. Glad all of you ladies are getting out and about. Hugs, twyla.


----------



## peonies

The girls are so cute with their fluffy heads and tails! Best wishes to all!!


----------



## Beautiful Blue

Yes, 
Hope you all are doing a little better each and every day.

I know it's too soon. Too soon.

But are you feeling just a tiny little bit as though you are 1 sweet poodle puppy shy of a perfect household?


----------



## Asta's Mom

The girls are looking great - know you all must be missing Miss Flower.


----------



## twyla

Beautiful Blue said:


> Yes,
> But are you feeling just a tiny little bit as though you are 1 sweet poodle puppy shy of a perfect household?


BB .... it's true as much as I miss my Flower ...I would like a new brother or sister for my girls  

just not today but when I can make a good decision


----------



## twyla

Bea and Pia look sleepy, yet we have had breakfast and a nice walk already, thought there were jackets because its a bit damp and cool







here is the cray cray dog Gracie, who has been very subdued this past week


----------



## Beautiful Blue

It looks like everyone's a little confused and missing their friend. It takes time to accept the new reality, doesn't it - for us all.


----------



## galofpink

The girls look beautiful, twyla! Wishing you the best as you go through this adjustment process.


----------



## twyla

Thank you again for kind words, we are muddling through, it seems even Walter Grey misses Flower
This is him snuggled in Flower's snowflake blanket


----------



## twyla

The girls had a good day with me at work, 
Derpy Pia







Tired Bea







Pia even wanted to help with some paperwork


----------



## galofpink

Pia looks like quite the boss, up there on the desk doing paperwork!


----------



## twyla

Thanks galofpink, Pia is a bit of a Billy Goat, she is fearless about climbing also a bit nosey.


----------



## Caddy

The girls look so pretty!


----------



## twyla

Trying to get to a new normal, this is the second grooming session without Flower, it seems so weird. She was so awesome about the whole process.

Just tried out the new grooming table along with new HV dryer and new Happy Hoodie, I'm glad a practiced with everyone.

Beatrice was the least thrilled about the whole process, but bribery helped













Pia was ...what... wait... there's treats 













Gracie, my non poodle, was surprisingly good about all of it, she normally hates getting blow dried just couldn't fully dry the ears but that's actually better than ever before















I love the table, the height is awesome, I just need an arm to hold the hose and I think I'm set


----------



## twyla

so very floofly


----------



## Axeldog

I know what you are saying about missing little Flower during your grooming. Everything you do seems so different without the one that you lost. Hang in there. It is hard adjusting to the new reality. 

I enjoyed your photos of the girls at work with you. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

The girls look so great Twyla! I am happy you were able to get some new grooming equipment that is hopefully making it easier for you and them! Keep up the good work, and keep posting the cute pictures


----------



## twyla

*Out and About*

Fuzzy and AC blown, we ventured out to the pet store and got some treats


----------



## twyla

*Out and About*

Beatrice trying out the beds at the pet store







Pia a bit damp from the rain


----------



## twyla

It's raining and we are boooored














even Walter in snoozing







Gracie is trying out her Halloween look


----------



## Charmed

Aw! Beatrice is such a little peanut in that big bed.


----------



## twyla

Thanks, she's a funny girl and actually that several beds piled up


----------



## twyla

a few more
Out and about the rain stopped... it's a bit sticky out













Gracie looking regal







Pia is my bud


----------



## twyla

A weekly pic of the girls
Head tilts for all


----------



## twyla

The girls love coming to work with me and they love my co-workers

we had a good game of fetch and there was lots of socializing


----------



## twyla

fun was had by all


----------



## Axeldog

Oh gosh! I am so jealous that you can take your little sweeties to work with you. I would be in heaven if I could do that. 

I see that your coworker is doing a nice job of ignoring them while they are trying to investigate his lunch!


----------



## twyla

Another week ... more dental work for me-blah although nearly finished... it knocks me down

here's my company


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I always hated going to the dentist........glad you have the girls to 'nurse' you!


----------



## twyla

I don't mind the dentist I just neglected my teeth, I'm mid way through a post and crown, just a bit sore and tired ... the girls have been awesome, it's been raining so we've been napping together :smile:


----------



## twyla

It's been a fun week *snark* I lost power Sun/Monday, brought the girls to work with me on Monday, they had a good time. 

Beatrice has recovered for the most part from her UTI, she is still peeing more than I like. A busy week kept me from collecting a urine sample, but I did that today, one of the draw backs on having a dog pee pad trained.

Pia is silly as always bouncy little goat


----------



## twyla

Chilly week, busy week wonderful things in the mails, grumpy cat and sleepy Grace


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

Love these picture updates!! The jackets are so cute on these girls. It does look chilly and windy! Also love the color of Pias toenails this week. Keep the updates coming Twyla!


----------



## twyla

Another quiet week,


----------



## twyla

We are Fluffy and Puffy 
we had a bath


----------



## twyla

Shadow Poodles







Lap Pup







snoozy girls









Walter the shadow cat


----------



## twyla

The girls went to see Santa Paws










Other wise it's whhhhy with the camera... enough already


----------



## twyla

*New changes a foot*

Bea's in the cat tree














Pia doesn't want to pose













Also
Beatrice and Pia got a new brother this week


----------



## twyla

A very snoozy Christmas eve


----------



## twyla

The girls were tickled that my friend was here for a visit


----------



## twyla

Too cold to pose, all snuggled

















can you image Beatrice snoring up a storm


----------



## twyla

Silly girls just got their ffts and its time for a treat

































Can you tell in which photos I asked if they wanted a cookie?


----------



## Vita

The last one for sure.


----------



## twyla

you are partly right :wink:


----------



## twyla

Answer is all of them


----------



## twyla

Beatrice







Pia







The gang







and bonus of Gracie


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Love the trio pic of them! Bea has a smirk on her face LOL!!!!!


----------



## twyla

Taste of the Wild Salmon is a no go, gave poor Pia indigestion, gas and diarrhea and Gracie the pom/chi mix just diarrhea.

Pia's face is a tear stained mess now, between the ick food, eyelashes and the weird weather.

Bea and Pia both need TK trims, but they got a bath today, so at least they are clean















Pia hating to pose








































Token picture of Gracie


----------



## galofpink

Gorgeous girls as always! Sorry to hear about their digestion woes :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla

Another week, some how I misplaced my camera batteries so the one I have needs to charge. 

Any rate here are the girls.

Boring week either it's been too cold or weather hasn't permitted our daily walks.
Pia







and the pest Beatrice


----------



## twyla

It's chew time

Go Pia















Beatrice is also enjoying her chew







and ignoring me... little Fluffball







Bonus pic of Gracie








Plus Beatrice is back to her old self today


----------



## twyla

And Pose and turn and pose


----------



## twyla

About to get a bit busy at work so every one got shaved down, so I have mop tops.


Beatrice is trying to steal Leonard's chews, yes she opened the crate door it was locked and closed







Pia looking very Pia


----------



## twyla

They got hair cuts last weekend, dangit because its cold and we have no power but they super cute


----------



## MollyMuiMa

They look like they are doing a fine job of keeping each other warm! LOL!


----------



## twyla

Thanks MollyMuiMa, they certainly love one another

During the blackout

































At my brother's


----------



## twyla

Another week gone by, the girls are silly little things

Pia people watcher







Beatrice slayer of cardboard tubes


----------



## twyla

Poor Beatrice got a poke this week, urine sample taken to check for bladder crystals







And I always forget how little my girls are Pia next my big ole mitt, I'm giving her a good scrooch


----------



## bumblethespoo

the girls are looking so cute!! :act-up:


----------



## twyla

Another week 
Poor Bea has a UTI, her symptoms didn't improve with antibiotics. She's drippy and peeing even more

At least Pia is doing well, she is quite silly these days

Snow is finally melting


----------



## Mufar42

The girls are looking so cute! Glad the snow is melting though I hear its now snowing again somewhere in NY. Hope the uti get cleared up soon.


----------



## twyla

It was a rough week for Beatrice getting poked and prodded, blood tests and urine samples, Bea however more herself despite the dx of early C.K.D. just waiting for the results of one last test. I think I'm more distressed than she is.

































with a home made diet on the horizon, I found Pia is good with plain cooked chicken, four days of it as a topper no gut gurgles or diarrhea.


----------



## twyla

Oi this week has been tough for me trying to wrap my head around Beatrice's kidney dx, her knee is bothering her as well. I have to knock off the worry and just love my girl.

I've been trying home cooked proteins with Pia plain chicken is a yes, beef is a still a no she got diarrhea. 

Everybody got bathes and I got a new face trimmer so wowza.


----------



## Caraline

Too pretty. Love her adorable fluffy top.


----------



## twyla

Beatrice has had a rough year, twice this past week her back side has been sopping wet, she is breaking my heart. 
It maybe nothing or maybe nothing with Bea it's always something. She snuggled with me after I bathed her heinie.

this Bea under the chair at the vets







Dear Pia will you learn, bully sticks aren't for you . Thankfully Leonard is finally big enough for Himalayan chews.


----------



## twyla

Hopefully life will be quiet for a while, Beatrice is finally peeing normally so yippee

no pictures but a video of Bea and Pia playing


----------



## Mufar42

Glad to hear things are going well, hope it stays that way. They are so cute!


----------



## twyla

My Laptop is broken, Beatrice is back to peeing a lot, I have a call int my vet on what to do next.
otherwise it's raining here and we are all chilling on the coach.


----------



## twyla

View attachment 440346


View attachment 440354


Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Mufar42

so cute, nice job.


----------



## twyla

One week crazy weather and no power Beatrice remains dry and Pia is a pickle head


----------



## Mufar42

Our weather was a bit cray pretty cool but its now been gone and its hot hot and hot. Already had a couple record breakers for May. The heat doesn't seem to bother Renn too much but then we are not outside a lot. He still enjoys his boring and late afternoon walks. They are a necessity. LOL


----------



## twyla

Out on the bike path


----------



## twyla

Beatrice and Pia are desperate need of a bath and trim

















sporadic power outages had me hold off on clipping and not blow drying Bea has left her insanely curly and my darling Pia has been steaingl Leonard's bully sticks which has given her tear stains and the poopy trots.


----------



## Dechi

twyla said:


> Beatrice and Pia are desperate need of a bath and trim
> 
> View attachment 440951
> 
> 
> View attachment 440953
> 
> 
> sporadic power outages had me hold off on clipping and not blow drying Bea has left her insanely curly and my darling Pia has been steaingl Leonard's bully sticks which has given her tear stains and the poopy trots.


I kind of like them that way, it gives them more of a rebel look !


----------



## Dogs4Life

Your dogs are just so _cute _!


----------



## twyla

Thank you Dogs4Life, I have to say they never fail to make me laugh


----------



## twyla

Took every for a walk on the bike path, the pups love this















bonus pic of Gracie the pom/chi mix


----------



## twyla

I love the group shot of the poodles

The girls are really fuzzy and need a trim


----------



## twyla

We went to my brother's today
Pia and Emi







Beatrice trying to mooch







Pia and Lucy the cow dog


----------



## Vita

Nice day with fam, and nice pics, and it really does look like a cow dog!


----------



## twyla

Thanks Vita, a good time was had by all


----------



## twyla

I rarely take outdoor photos because I am so busy paying attention, to what is going on around me whilst I walk my crew I feel uncomfortable doing it. 
We have stopped mid walk and sat on a bench, it was a lovely cool day today.


----------



## twyla

It's so tiring to be this pretty or Beatrice and Pia napping/resting post grooming


----------



## twyla

The stinkers


----------



## twyla

There are chews to be had yum


----------



## Mufar42

Love those himalayan chews. Renn dropped his on the hardwood and now has two. LOL They are getting small so time to puff them up, or I may just take him to pick out a new one.


----------



## twyla

Seems I am always interrupting their sleep but alas they are poodles and nap a lot


----------



## twyla

The girls after I collected them from boarding, happy to be home


----------



## twyla

Bath time







soooo fluffy


----------



## twyla

The derps


----------



## twyla

The girl got a well needed trim and their ears trimmed because their little brother likes to pull on them leaving them a bit ratty looking


----------



## Rose n Poos

The girls are adorable in their bobs


----------



## twyla

Beatrice came to work with today had fun







Pia is my love bunny


----------



## twyla

Caught in sun beam


----------



## Mufar42

Watching the world go round! Looks nice and relaxing and I think that is what will be on my agenda today .


----------



## twyla

Rough week for the girls, Pia got a puncture in her thigh and Beatrice has cut her foot and has two swollen toes

















Though you wouldn't it by looking at those happy faces


----------



## twyla

Missy monster plot against me, they ate part of a green tomato that my neighbor gave me, brats so far no GI distress


----------



## twyla

A tiring week for all


----------



## Mufar42

Sweet girls, rest peacefully and get ready for when the awake once again full of spunk!


----------



## Mel

Sweet babies!

Did Pia’s cut heal up ok?

Do you think that Beatrice will get lighter until there is no color or will she stay how she is now? I’m curious because my new puppy might be a cafe but it’s a unknown until she gets her face shaved. She is a very dark brown with a few light streaks of brown so she might be cafe or brindle (her mom is brindle). 

Love pictures of you little poodles. I really liked having a small dog when I used to have my Chinese crested and yorki but with having kids I think toys still might be too fragile.


----------



## twyla

Pia healed up just fine, I am not sure how light Beatrice will get but she is far lighter than I thought she'd ever be as a Cafe au lait, I've heard that some poodles lighten ( clear) their whole life while others are finished when they turn 5 yrs old. Beatrice is 4 1/2 yrs now.


----------



## twyla

Ah the gang


----------



## twyla

Everybody got groomed weeeeee


----------



## Mfmst

Looking good! Ready for their closeups.


----------



## twyla

Poodle butts


----------



## twyla

Fluffed and washed needs a face trim


----------



## twyla

No mom we don't want to go out it's too cold


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Perfect excuse girls!!!!


----------



## twyla

Beatrice and Pia in their matching zoot zoot suits


----------



## twyla

It's been an incredibly long week for me the pups as always are awesome

We are chilling on the couch


----------

